# android docking app?



## jtn3833 (Dec 29, 2000)

i recently acquired a galaxy tab 7 (1st gen, running 2.2) and a dock.

what i'd really like to do is plug it into the dock and have it start running a twitter and/ or facebook app, and keep the screen from turning off. using like an extra monitor dedicated to facebook and twitter posts while charging. i've been through the app store and haven't found much more than an app that keeps the time displayed like a clock when docked.

i'm not sure this is the best place to post this because there is no 'tablet' section, but i usually get my issues resolved on TSG.

i'm new to android, but have been really enjoying this tablet.

any ideas?
thanks,
jtn


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

There actually is a forum for Android tablets. I've requested the post be moved there.
http://forums.techguy.org/97-android-phones-tablets/

There are very few accessories for any of the Android tablets because the market is so fragmented. Manufacturers would need to either spend a fortune on a dozen different models or limit their market to a very small slice of an already very small Android tablet market.

You can do some Google searches to see if some obscure manufacturer has a dock for the old Galaxy Tab. You'll need to be sure you're buying something for the old model since the new one has exactly the same name.

There's no "app to control an app". There are already Twitter and Facebook apps. You would just launch one and leave it on.

You could probably find a generic stand for it and maybe an app that prevents the screen from dimming or turning off. But if it's not plugged in, you'll drain the battery in a few hours.

If you want an extra monitor for your computer, there are USB powered monitors available that you could connect to any computer. Then you could run multiple monitors and leave Twitter or Facebook up on it.
http://www.amazon.com/AOC-E1649FWU-...1?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1336098669&sr=1-1


----------



## jtn3833 (Dec 29, 2000)

okay, sorry, didn't know about the android section - doesn't look like i can move it, guess it takes moderator.

i actually have a dock for it that works great, i saw some apps that when you plug the tablet into a dock the tablet becomes an alarm clock. i was just wondering if there were other apps that do something similar, and maybe i'll find one when this post gets moved to the correct forum. worst case scenario is i just hit a few extra buttons once the tablet is docked.

thanks,
jtn


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

Using the Twitter and Facebook apps is exactly like using an alarm clock app. The act of docking it simply opens an alarm clock app. Instead of the dock automatically opening an app, *you* open, and leave it open.


----------



## gotorx7 (May 25, 2012)

Check out the Tasker app, it will do this for you.. (bit of a learning curve on it, but it's a very powerful tool)

Cheers,
Dave


----------

